# Back-2-Nature Small Animal Bedding - advice needed!!



## GilesColey (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all

Can you tell me if this is a good choice for a substrate for my SWCP python

Im looking for something easy and safe as I am in Africa for 5 weeks and have a friend feeding & cleaning for me and Im concerned they wont be as thorough as I am.
[h=2][/h]*Back-2-Nature Small Animal Bedding

*https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...ved=0ahUKEwjKlZTNy43MAhUB7WMKHYkBCOMQ_AUIBygC


Its says "no additives or chemicals" so I assume its ok

Thanks all


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 14, 2016)

That looks like recycled paper, the same product used in cat litter. If it is, then it will be fine. We use it with all of our pythons. While it may not be as visually appealing, it is a very effective substrate IMO.


----------



## GilesColey (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for that, it looks nice and easy to manage as well. It seems quite affordable compared to some of the other as well


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 14, 2016)

Don't know how much that stuff is, but the cheapest I've found is the Woolworths brand of recycled paper cat litter.


----------



## GilesColey (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks again, I will take a look


----------

